# 6-20 [37'' 21 lb. Channel Cat on the Fly]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I've still been fishing. Every day. I've been extremely busy with work at the tying shop & between that, friends, & fishing, I haven't taken the time to post any reports. Been doing tons of fly fishing for smallies & pike, & a whole lot of catfishing. A couple days ago I got to thinking. Since big channel cats are one of my favorite targets in freshwater, why hadn't I ever targeted them on the fly? I tied up a couple of 6'' jointed streamers & hit the water two nights ago with one goal: catch a stud channel on the 9WT. About an hour & a half after we got to the spot (& after we had already landed 4 channels between 13.5 lbs. & 20.5 lbs. on Matrix Shad & cut suckers on the bottom) I finally got tight on the buggy whip. 14 minutes later & after a lot of close calls with rocks & docks, Nathan finally scooped the beast up in the net. Had a pretty extensive photoshoot with the big male channel & then sent him on his way. I don't think I've been that ecstatic in a while & I can't wait to do it again. To all of my good friends down in Florida reading this, I miss you guys & I miss the fishing there, but I'm sure having a blast up here!

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's one more photo.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Its about time, nice report. And show off the small mouths and musky those were awesome as well.

Lots of spex reds kings snapper and cobia over here. Ur not missing anything lol cant wsit till u get back man hopefully I can get you on the tail end of this action

By the way those are some of the biggest cats ive ever seen someone catch consistently. Ugly beasts hahaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gezzzzum Sawyer....thats a beast!!!! He make fish nuggets or released to fight another day!

Gonna be outta pocket fer the next 24, so ya'll behave yourself!!!


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

Nice to see that others catch catfish on flies. I've nailed them on Clousers and on large popping bugs while chasing bass. They pull like bulls.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

If that is a channel cat that is huge. I have never caught a cat on the fly. great catch.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Hope you're doing well up there. Is there ice on the rivers yet? :thumbup:

Seriously...that's a cool fish on the fly.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

When I saw the post title I immediately envisioned a piece of hot dog tied to fly line haha. Never woulda thought they were fly targets.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome fish; thanks for sharing!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Now that's KOOL! I've caught a Channel cat on the fly but not like that ONE. U may have a record there for Cat caught on a Fly rod you should check.:yes:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I bet U did have a record there. I did a quick search and only found the record for a Channel on the fly in Texas U had that BEAT it was a mere 20.8 pounds and was 35.5 inches ...:shifty:.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> I bet U did have a record there. I did a quick search and only found the record for a Channel on the fly in Texas U had that BEAT it was a mere 20.8 pounds and was 35.5 inches ...:shifty:.


If I really did set a record with the one in this post, then I broke it again two nights ago. I landed a 35" 21.5 lb. one on that trip. Got 6 minutes of the 10 minute battle on video too. I'll post the report later.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd definitely check on the record status Sawyer....keep jacking em up brother!!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> If I really did set a record with the one in this post, then I broke it again two nights ago. I landed a 35" 21.5 lb. one on that trip. Got 6 minutes of the 10 minute battle on video too. I'll post the report later.


 
U DA MAN kid!!:thumbsup:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is so cool. I have caught small catfish fishing for bass and Bream but that is enormous Channel cat.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

daniel9829 said:


> That is so cool. I have caught small catfish fishing for bass and Bream but that is enormous Channel cat.


Thanks man, appreciate the comment & glad you enjoyed the report!


----------

